# Adonai d'varecha or ve-emet



## Teutonius

Adonai d'varecha or ve-emet 
asher zoreach li be kol netivotai 
Chayim ve simchah hu noten le-libi
devarecha nish'ar le-olamim

אדונאי דברך אור ו-אמת 
אשר זורח לי ב כל נתיבותי
חיים ו-שמחה הוא נותן ל-ליבי
דברך נשאר ל-אולם

Can you please check the text for errors? 
Todah rabah le-khol!


----------



## ystab

With Niqqud:
אֲדֹנָי דְּבָרְךָ אוֹר וֶאֱמֶת
אֲשֶׁר זוֹרֵחַ לִי בְּכָל נְתִיבוֹתַי
חַיִּים וְשִׂמְחָה הוּא נוֹתֵן לְלִבִּי
דְּבַרְךָ נִשְׁאָר לְעוֹלָמִים

Without Niqqud:
אדוניי דברך אור ואמת
אשר זורח לי בכל נתיבותיי
חיים ושמחה הוא נותן ללבי
דברך נשאר לעולמים

Please note that the prepositions of וְ, בְּ, לְ and so forth are prefixes, thus they are part of the word and not a separate word.


----------



## amikama

ystab said:


> *אדוניי *דברך אור ואמת


When referring to God, I think אדוני is written with one yud (despite it ends in -ay).


----------



## Teutonius

Danke, schön!


----------



## hadronic

Is it דברך or דבריך? 
If דברך, I would have pronounced it as dvarkha, and not dvarekha


----------



## Teutonius

Es heißt d'varecha (lt. AT) -echa mit drei Unterpunkten, Plural: 3 Punkte + jot = eycha. Also kein shva!? 
Meine neueste Version: 
Adonai d'varecha or ve-emet 
asher zoreach li be-kol netivotai (/asher me'ir oti ve-et netivotai)
Cha-yim ve simchah hu noten le-libi 
d'vare~cha nish'ar le olamim (/l'olmei~ olamim.)


----------



## hadronic

My question was for ystab, that dotted it as  a singular instead of a plural.


----------



## ystab

Singular because of נשאר, not נשארים.
And I apologize for the typo, should be Qamatz in דברך on both instances.


----------



## origumi

The text above seems to follow Psalms 119:105. In this chapter דברך seems to have segol under the ר and no י when "pausal" singular. So ystab is correct because in the text above דברך is not pausal thus schwa for the ר, while keeping the pausal form is also valid, I guess, as an artistic decision to maintain the word exactly as in Psalms.


----------



## hadronic

ystab said:


> Singular because of נשאר, not נשארים.
> And I apologize for the typo, should be Qamatz in דברך on both instances.



Oh, I hadn't seen the second one... Was talking about the first one. But I get it now


----------

